# Can I handle my snake after its just shed??



## StimiLove (Sep 28, 2011)

I just posted a thread about feeding after shedding. Can i hold her yet? Its quite funny, she shed her skin and when i took the skin out to take a look, i turned round and my SWCP had just shed his skin too!  I was hoping i could hold them before i feed them to look at their fresh new colours. Can i????


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't do it for a couple of days, it gives the new skin a chance to dry properly.


----------



## Defective (Sep 28, 2011)

think of them shedding like you having a bubble blister that you have popped and taken the skin off...theres the fresh, raw skin underneath and you walk and that fresh skin is rubbing on the carpet....thats what it's like for snakes after a shed...best not to handle yah stimmie mate


----------



## StimiLove (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks guys  i gave them both a mouse instead. we'll cuddle in a few days then.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 29, 2011)

Sure you can, just be gentle  Best time for photos is after they shed when they're all silky smooth xD


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 29, 2011)

The snake may also feel vulnerable and a bit scared after a shed because it is new skin that isn't 'hardened' yet (i know they don't have hard skin but i would expect the new scales to be softer than their old ones).


----------



## Australis (Sep 29, 2011)

Its fine.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 29, 2011)

During the sloughing process the scales do soften. As much as possible of the keratinised outer layer is reabsorbed and in order to do this there needs to be living tissue underneath. When no more can be absorbed the body produces a thin layer of fluid to physically separate the old dead outer layer. This can be seen most readily in the eye caps when they go milky in colour. The body is also pumped up at this point to increase in size. The outer layer of scales and skin then deposit keratin to form a hard outer layer again. Before doing so, most of the fluid is reabsorbed. So before shedding actually begins, the scales are already hardened. If they are not fully hardened for any reason there would be something wrong with the snake. 

Blue


----------



## saximus (Sep 29, 2011)

lol I love how Aus managed to say the same thing as you with just two words Blue 



Defective said:


> think of them shedding like you having a bubble blister that you have popped and taken the skin off...theres the fresh, raw skin underneath and you walk and that fresh skin is rubbing on the carpet....thats what it's like for snakes after a shed...best not to handle yah stimmie mate


Have you ever felt a freshly shed snake? It's nothing like a blister and they feel virtually identical


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 29, 2011)

I just figure....soft fleshy hands=much nicer than gravel, rocks, and bark too be crawling over...

And if they can do that in the wild, Im sure theyll be fine...


----------



## hrafna (Sep 29, 2011)

i handle mine just after a shed, my bhp is happy to be handled just minutes after a shed. Well He doesn't get stressed in anyway. Great time for photos!


----------



## StimiLove (Sep 29, 2011)

it seems a lot of it is, a) personal prefrence and b) how the snake reacts. I havent had them long so i dont know what they do and dont like. I guess i'll get to know them soon enough and be able to see if holding or fedding after a shed is tollerated by them  
They're like little people! 
All your above comments really do help me out


----------



## nervous (Sep 29, 2011)

it is perfectly fine!


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 29, 2011)

I haven't had snakes long and none of mine had shed yet while i have had them but i was told to be careful about handling after a shed.
It is good to know that it shouldn't harm them to handle after a shed, thanks Blue for clearing that up without flaming me


----------



## Sutto82 (Sep 29, 2011)

I pick mine up after they have shed, that way I can give them a check to see if they have shed properly.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 29, 2011)

I usually leave mine about an hour to dry off a bit and then check them out for the same reason as Sutto, unless it is obvious from the shed some is missing.


----------



## Darwin-Girl88 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sutto82 said:


> I pick mine up after they have shed, that way I can give them a check to see if they have shed properly.



I hold for the Same reason to check if there is Retained Shed, and also for Photo's and they look stunning when they first shed


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 1, 2011)

It's fine, once my bredli shed in my hands! I remember someone once mentioning the prospect of smudging when they're still fresh however...


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 1, 2011)

saximus said:


> lol I love how Aus managed to say the same thing as you with just two words Blue


I can keep it to less than two words if you reckon that is better. 
I did not notice AUS providing an explanation that would allow the the similarities and limitations with the burst blister analogy to be determined or reassuring a different poster that yes, the scales actually do get soft. Nor do I recall a rationale being given for why you should not handle a snake in pre-slough condition.

People ask questions and others offer answers and it is often evident there is a lack of full understanding of the whys and wherefores of the process. Two word answers do nothing to correct that situation, no matter how right they are. I would rather take the time and space to explain an answer so that readers can develop an understanding of why. Otherwise their learning in the hobby is made up of a multitude of individual isolated facts (often do's and dont's) that do not necessarily tie together. Understanding the reasons behind these facts is better for comprehension, memory and application to varying situations.

Your comment was made in jest. My reply is not. This is my attitude and those who do not like long posts are not compelled to read mine. I will not be offended. 

Blue

NB. I corrected the last line of my previous post. If the scales have not fully hardened before shedding then that would clearly indicate something physiologically wrong with the animal and veterinary intervention would be appropriate.


----------



## camspeed (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah but mate, everyone understood what he wrote without having to look up words in the dictionary

I actually didn't think that comment was in jest either

Back to the question, why do you feel the need to pick it up immediately anyway?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 1, 2011)

The implication being you need a dictionary to get through my posts? Why don’t you go back through my posts and find the words that require defining. I would be surprised if there were many. I try to keep it a simple as possible. There are some technical terms which are unavoidable, such as “keratin” - a protein made by certain skin cells that can form a hardened, waterproof layer. It is what your finger nails and toe nails are made of. 

I would not categorise two days later as “immediately". As for why I feel the need to pick it up –that was explained. The comment was directed at me. I disagree with the sentiment. I have provided my reasons why (which I believe is appropriate and good manners to do so). Is there any reason why I should not “pick it up”? 

I make no apology for the detail in my posts. If you do not like having to wade through them then don’t read them. It is that simple. At the same time I understand there those who are upset at their old habits being challenged. That is a good thing even if it does mean that some direct their displeasure at me. It is not about me however, it is about what is best for APS.

Lastly, I do not have an issue if you dislike me. I am not here to make friends, but to help where I can and to learn. I only contribute in threads where I am comfortable and confident of my knowledge. Unfortunately that does tend to make me look like a bit of a know all but nothing could be further from the truth. Have a look at my post count.

I hope that adequately addresses the issues you raised. If not, please let me know.


----------



## Jen (Oct 1, 2011)

I don;t hold mine after a shed, mainly because he likes to surprise me - I am not a hoverer lol - and so often sheds overnight.

Can I just say Bluetongue - I love reading your posts as compared to so many many on here, they are informed, articulate and have actual punctuation. Such a relief...so a big ty from the grammar and spelling nazi in me


----------



## StimiLove (Oct 2, 2011)

i'm a Bluetongue1 fan myself too


----------



## Megzz (Oct 2, 2011)

Jen said:


> Can I just say Bluetongue - I love reading your posts as compared to so many many on here, they are informed, articulate and have actual punctuation. Such a relief...so a big ty from the grammar and spelling nazi in me


 
Exactly what I think too!


----------



## camspeed (Oct 2, 2011)

It seems to me that it is more you who has a problem with me blue, rather than the other way around. I don't know why that is. In saying that I was just sticking up for old mate who you had a dig at in your last post. Now you're having a dig at me.

I was merely stating an opinion. I do not know why people feel the need to handle their snakes every time they walk past their enclosure. I probably handle mine once a week, normally only to clean up their mess or take them outside for a bit. They aren't lap dogs.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Be carefull not to smudge it


----------



## viciousred (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a customer come in to work and tell me there vet said not to handle the snake for 2 weeks after it has shed or you can damage the skin.... So does that mean in the wild the curl up in a hole for 2 weeks too? Considering it was from a well known reptile vet its actually a little disturbing.... Oh and you shouldn't feed snakes rats ever because there to fatty and have low nutritional content.......


----------



## saximus (Oct 2, 2011)

Blue I honestly apologise that you took offence to my little jibe. However, I don't apologise for writing it.
I have never thought ill of your obvious kind nature, your willingness to help or your articulateness. These are admirable qualities and, in person, I'd love to talk for hours to someone like you. However, on an internet forum (the world that literally gave rise to the meme "tl:dr") I think brevity at the expense of quality is often more necessary. As you suggested, I don't read most of your posts and I know others are the same. This means that your original aim of helping is lost on us.
Anyway that's just my thoughts. Others might (probably) disagree and if you want to continue via PM I'd be happy to, I just wanted to respond here first because I wanted people to know that I didn't mean to offend you personally. I was simply making a point in response to your post(s). 
PS I recognise the irony of making a post this long when I am trying to make a point about brevity but hey what are ya gonna do..


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 2, 2011)

I leave mine for a day after a shed before picking them up for an all round check.... That's due to their attitude though as mine are quite defensive and it usually takes a day or two after a shed before they "snap' out of it.


----------



## elogov (Oct 2, 2011)

I handle my snake when/where ever i please except on a plane can't do that anymore, thanks 9/11.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Saximus, 

No worries, I assumed your post was in jest but others might not e.g. Camspeed stated he believed it was serious. I probably over-reacted but a point I have been pushing is to keep negative personal comments out of posts. I would have been very happy to retire from this thread with just a 10 line contribution. The primary reason I responded is that I do not want people, whether new to the forum or otherwise, to assume these types of posts are acceptable. 

I am not trying to help people like you who already know the answers. My posts are directed at those who are here to learn, so I question the appropriateness of “brevity rather than quality” under those circumstances. Chat threads - most certainly.

The length of your own post is a good example of that which I have stated a number of times now - it takes a lot longer to explain why compared to a "yes / no" or even a "do this" post. 


Camspeed,

I do not have an issue with you and I would agree that the initial half of that sentence is a poor choice of words under the circumstances. I apologise for having made the statement. 
I do have an issue when others intervene in a personal discussion that does not directly concern them and into which they were not invited. I also believe that where people feel that these sorts of issues exist with another individual, the appropriate way to address them is via PM and not in public. 
I am sorry you felt I was having a dig at you. That was never my intention. I was genuinelychallenging you to support your claim because I do not accept that it is valid. That challenge still stands. 

Blue


----------

